# blutige Gallerie



## Puschek (13. März 2009)

Hallo, ich hatte schon in dem "Guidforum" eine anfrage gestellt.

Kann mir bitte jemande die blutige Gallerie erklären???

es geht um die Tatsache, dass ich den 1.  Boss gekillt habe mit meiner Gruppe und anschließend 9 einheiten Menschenblut gesammelt und damit die Steintafel betätigt.

Nun ist die Frage: Warum kam der Boss nicht?


MfG Puschek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killer316 (19. März 2009)

Also nachdem du das 1. Mal den getötet hast musste die Quest abgeben und bekommst die Aufgabe den in seiner richtigen Form zu töten, diese ist ganz am Ende der Instanz(er ist nun eine Fledermaus).
Dann wars das eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lemmy73 (2. Juni 2009)

für was sind dann die 9 flaschen blut ??


----------



## WR^Velvet (4. Juni 2009)

Die brauchst du um den Durchgang zum 2. Teil der Ini zu öffnen.
Normal sollte dieser versiegelt sein, so das nicht einfach durch die Ini flitzen kann.


----------



## Markinho (2. August 2009)

und immer daran denken: die beiden Bosse spawnen ca. alle 2,5 Stunden! Wenn ihr also den ersten Boss erlegt habt,
kann es sein, dass ihr auf den 2. warten müsst! unabhängig von Blut sammeln etc....


----------



## Kontinuum (7. August 2009)

Die Quest ist zieemlich nervig (andererseits ist das erfolgserlebnis dann auch relativ groß, wenn man erstmal seine brustrüstung anhat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), am besten schreibt man ein paar mal pro std. was in den chat, obs ne grp gibt, wenn man die q noch braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (24. August 2009)

Am beste ist es so um7uhr,da war der 2.Graf schon da^^


----------

